# Is the reo what I want to get?



## Devaper (11/6/15)

Hi all you vapers  Im on a lookout for a reo.. Although its kind of expensive for a proper reo! So has anyone in Port Elizabeth maybe have a reo mod laying around that I could test out for like a week? Just so I can test and see if its something Id be happy with  Ill even rent it haha. Thanks all!

[rsvp=12193]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


----------



## Marzuq (11/6/15)

Hi there @Devaper 
the reo is an outstanding device. there is no doubt that you will enjoy it.
getting someone to loan you one for a week might be a bit of a challenge.
doubt anyone will part with a mod like a reo for that long.


----------



## Devaper (11/6/15)

Hopefully someone would be generous enough to let me use it even for 3days haha.. Id prefer testing before purchasing one buddy.


----------



## Marzuq (11/6/15)

Devaper said:


> Hopefully someone would be generous enough to let me use it even for 3days haha.. Id prefer testing before purchasing one buddy.



if I can offer some advice.
Aim for someone letting you come over and vape their reo for a little while.
You are fairly new to this community and still need to build relationships and trust that will allow for that kind of 'loan'.
but to be honest. Id say order the reo. you will not be disappointed

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

And, not to mention there are a few in the Classifieds at EXTREMELY good prices ... so if you buy a second hand one, and don't like it, you can resell and not lose any money

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

@Devaper I would say bite the bullet and get one. From what i have seen on the forum i am yet to encounter a unhappy Reonaut. 

Ask @Rob Fisher whether you can borrow Avril for a week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marzuq (11/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Devaper I would say bite the bullet and get one. From what i have seen on the forum i am yet to encounter a unhappy Reonaut.
> 
> Ask @Rob Fisher whether you can borrow Avril for a week.



I think @Rob Fisher will be levying his heftiest fine for that proposal LOL

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> I think @Rob Fisher will be levying his heftiest fine for that proposal LOL


LMAO yeah but @Devaper will see the special almost mystical bond that the Reonauts have with their devices/girls
☺

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kelly22 (11/6/15)

Borrow a reo thats gonna be like borrowing the owners wife ,a man does not simply part with his reo lmfao if u read the reo posts on this forum u will soon find out that theres no need to test a reo its just awesome like that!,good luck with making your decision bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Devaper I would say bite the bullet and get one. From what i have seen on the forum i am yet to encounter a unhappy Reonaut.
> 
> Ask @Rob Fisher whether you can borrow Avril for a week.



Have you been drinking?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Have you been drinking?


My morning silver is clouding my judgement

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TylerD (11/6/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## acorn (11/6/15)

Devaper said:


> Hi all you vapers  Im on a lookout for a reo.. Although its kind of expensive for a proper reo! So has anyone in Port Elizabeth maybe have a reo mod laying around that I could test out for like a week? Just so I can test and see if its something Id be happy with  Ill even rent it haha. Thanks all!
> 
> [rsvp=12193]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]



May I suggest you start of with a Terminator Bottom Fed Mod or KUI to see if you would like a Bottom fed device, you could always resell it on the forum or better use it as a juice tester/ backup device if it is not to your liking.

Terminator Bottom Fed mod available here 
KUI mods available from time to time on the classifieds 

Both devices discussed on the forum with their pro's and cons.

Good luck on your Reo journey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Devaper (12/6/15)

I have seen the terminator bottom fed mod.. On Vapeking.. But apparently the atomiser you get with it is crap? Any suggestions on that? Or anyone have one to say if its true or not?


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

I suggest buying a Terminator or 2nd hand KUI mod to test first. I used the KUI which made me by my 2 REO's.

And on lighter note, I want to buy a Ferrari Enzo but not sure if I would like it so if anyone would be kind enough to lend me their's for a few days to try out, I'd be really chuffed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

Devaper said:


> I have seen the terminator bottom fed mod.. On Vapeking.. But apparently the atomiser you get with it is crap? Any suggestions on that? Or anyone have one to say if its true or not?



Um, I've also heard they aren't the best but not the worst either. A good atty for a REO like a Nuppin or Cyclops is also very expensive and scarce so even if you somehow get a REO, it is far less likely someone will share that.

So change that to an i8 please, & I want to borrow the solar carport too with it


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Devaper said:


> I have seen the terminator bottom fed mod.. On Vapeking.. But apparently the atomiser you get with it is crap? Any suggestions on that? Or anyone have one to say if its true or not?



The atty included with the Terminator is not the greatest, but it's quite usable. It's definitely okay as a "try-out" atty - and if you like the whole bottom-fed idea there are quite a few alternatives you can replace it with for around R350 to R500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/15)

Hi @Devaper 

I understand exactly the position you are in
I had my eye on a Reo early on in my vaping journey
But it took me about 6 months to get one
My vaping mentor who is a Reo pioneer advised me to start first gaining experience building coils on a basic dripper and testing various juices. I also discovered I was more of a mouth to lung vaper who liked concentrated flavour and intense throat hit. 
The Reo with RM2 atty is a perfect match for those needs

So perhaps let us know the following:
- are you a mouth to lung vaper or a lung hitter?
- do you like lots of throat hit or prefer a milder smooth vape?
- what juices do you enjoy vaping?
- are you comfortable building your own coils or do you prefer just buying commercial stock coils?

That will help to advise you better

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 29105


I'm sure that came from an older thread were someone did lend someone else a REO to try out for a while before buying one. Hell, @Jakey didn't want me to eft the cash until I had used his REO and was happy with it but I think that comes with time, contribution, and reputation on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> The atty included with the Terminator is not the greatest, but it's quite usable. It's definitely okay as a "try-out" atty - and if you like the whole bottom-fed idea there are quite a few alternatives you can replace it with for around R350 to R500


I think the Owl atty that comes with the Terminator is a good starting bf atty. You can learn how to build on it which is a must for a REO and it holds a lot of juice which is good as a new bf user tends to forget to squonk and ugh, dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (13/6/15)

If you are still new to the game it might be best to get the KUI or terminator at first. They are (RUBBISH) but you get the feel for bottom feeding.

But by the looks of posts you might need to try every device. Mechs, VW mods, dripping, tanks, reos. Just to see what you would like.

Are you looking for clouds? Flavour? throat hit? or all three?

Otherwise if you are definitly going for the REO find something in classifieds? There are plenty flying around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/6/15)

Honestly I dnt think buying the reo clones is a good option. It's not the same effect as a reo so you won't get the real feel for a reo. Especially How it feels in ur hand. The reo just fits. The clones jst feel like it's a box in ur hand.


----------



## free3dom (13/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> Honestly I dnt think buying the reo clones is a good option. It's not the same effect as a reo so you won't get the real feel for a reo. Especially How it feels in ur hand. The reo just fits. The clones jst feel like it's a box in ur hand.



As a very happy Reo owner (x2) I don't believe that the alternative bottom feeding devices are all that bad (the Terminator specifically) - especially if you pair it with a decent BF RDA. 

Having tried the Terminator I can safely say that it is definitely worth it when you consider it costs 5 times (!!!) less to try out than a Reo. The Reo is a major investment for someone who has no idea whether or not they will enjoy the experience. From the testing I've done with the Terminator it is more than adequate for that purpose - I even see some people never upgrading from it. Not everyone will need or want the premium experience of a Reo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarkSide (13/6/15)

Can some one please let me borrow some Custard flavour juices for a few days, just want to make sure before I purchase...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (13/6/15)

Devaper said:


> Hi all you vapers  Im on a lookout for a reo.. Although its kind of expensive for a proper reo! So has anyone in Port Elizabeth maybe have a reo mod laying around that I could test out for like a week? Just so I can test and see if its something Id be happy with  Ill even rent it haha. Thanks all!
> 
> [rsvp=12193]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]


I reckon I could be the closest Reo owner to you.
If you ever find yourself in Knysna you can send me a PM I'll give you my details and you can come around and see and try a few different Reo set ups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

